# When can you "see" the foal move?



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 19, 2008)

I did a search and all I can come up with is when you can "feel" the foal move. I'm interested in approximately how far along is the mare usually when you can "see" movement in the flank area? This is not a maiden if it matters. Should I be able to see something at 236 days? Do you ever just see a "bulge" appear that just seems to sit there for a while, and then goes away?


----------



## Genie (Jun 19, 2008)

I read on the forum one time to stand behind and put one hand on the mares rump and reach underneath her tummy in front of the udder to place your other hand.

I then say "let me feel your baby" and hold my hand there for a while.

I usually feel a little kick or two in most cases. It really does work.

We have barn cams and when the mares are laying down or standing there eating at the rack, I often see the kicks. I would say around 10 months or so.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 19, 2008)

Sometimes is the key word. It's where the foal is sitting. 10 months they are usually large enough that when they are sideways, that's when you see them kick.

I have been breeding for years and this year was the first year I caught both the fillies kicking their mommies. Otherwise, I think I see something, but its just the mommies breathing.

don't drive yourself nuts! LOL!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 19, 2008)

Genie, I've tried the feeling thing, but haven't felt anything. I've only tried a few times. Of course there is the chance the mare is just fat. But I do find myself looking for any little anything! If she's not in foal, I want to get her bred!

Muffntuf, it's too late! I've already driven myself nuts!! LOL!! I guess I'm way to early to see anything. What about bulges? As in, the stomach not being round, but has defined bulges? Lumps? If this were just fat, would her stomach just be smooth? See I told you I've already driven myself nuts! There is a nice stallion near me that I want to breed her to, but I just can't rule out that she is pregnant.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 19, 2008)

I've seen big kicks and lots of rolling at day 293 with my mare this year, she delivered a filly at day 325.

I've got a small video of it if you're interested I can send it to you.

weerunner


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 19, 2008)

weerunner I would LOVE to see it! I've never had a pregnant mare before. What a thrill that must be to see!!!!! Could you send it to my e-mail at [email protected]

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Fantasia (Jun 19, 2008)

Have seen babies move after the mares have had a drink of cooler water.





Funiest one I've had is this season's maiden mare. She about five months along and starting to feel baby move. I wondered what the hang was wrong with her - she be grazing, suddenly stop, throw her head up and start turning circles! At first I thought she had a problem, but the eventual loking at her side gave it away



But she's far too fluffy for me to see if I can see baby move


----------



## weerunner (Jun 19, 2008)

I sent you the video Luvtoridesaddleseat, I hope you have highspeed, it is a large file.

weerunner


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 19, 2008)

Fantasia, you still have a horse with a fluffy coat? Where do you live?

weerunner, I do have high speed, but I didn't get the video.


----------



## Fantasia (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm all the waaaayyyy down in New Zealand. We're just getting into the cold of winter here so, have seven very fluffy horses!!

It's kinda cool - cause when we're bedded down relaxing in the off season, you guys are showing and foaling so we get to see babies all year around


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 20, 2008)

Sometimes I forget about all the different countrys we can communicate with. Pretty awesome isn't it?


----------

